# New pics of my boys!



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Hi all,

Just a couple of pics of the boys enjoying their time on the balcony. They are fascinated with the snow and will sit out there in all weathers to watch whats going on!


----------



## Baby British (Jan 24, 2010)

Gorgeous pictures - your cats are stunning!


----------



## sharkey (Dec 9, 2008)

They are beautiful cats.


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Gorgeous cats


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

what gorgeous boys you have, lovely colouring and coats,xxxx


----------



## Izzie999 (Nov 27, 2008)

Izzie999 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Just a couple of pics of the boys enjoying their time on the balcony. They are fascinated with the snow and will sit out there in all weathers to watch whats going on!
> 
> ...





sharkey said:


> They are beautiful cats.


Thanks Sharkey! They take alot of work but I really enjoy it!



Cazza1974 said:


> Gorgeous cats


Thank you Cazza!


colliemerles said:


> what gorgeous boys you have, lovely colouring and coats,xxxx


Sandy is a red silver shaded and Darcy is a red silver tabby,they are extremely different characters.

Izzie


----------



## MADCAT (Nov 21, 2008)

Beautiful Boys, they look so healthy


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

:001_wub: Fantastic tails


----------



## kittykat (Nov 2, 2007)

aww they are so cute! at least they have nice big fluffy coats on


----------



## marmite (Sep 22, 2009)

great pics


----------



## mckitty (Jan 11, 2009)

ooo theyre gorgeous !


----------



## Cherry24 (Dec 8, 2008)

awwww, little stunners- so cute


----------



## mezzer (Oct 6, 2009)

_Beautiful cats....._


----------

